# Flounder killing



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well, here is my report about the night diving last night. water was hot on top with a pretty good thermocline ( i was not wearing no kind of wet suit though ). sorry for not looking at temp guage, we were kind of busy. there was a stiff current that was oin top to about 20 feet and it was all you could do to swim against it, but when you got under it it died.we dove two spots and let me tell you, they were thick. i also did something i never do, i dove behind someone both dives. there were six of us that went and i think we ended up with 53 or 55 and when i say we should of had our limit, we should of had it. nothing bit but they are around 2 lb average which is pretty darn good. we have a bunch knocking on the 3 lb range. its funny. when i usually of this kind of flounder killing, someone always shoots a 5 lber but not this time. it was an awesome night for the factwhere they were. the first spot they were laying on top and justgiving it up in the hard sand just wanting to get shot. the next spot we went to had a soft silty bottom that wasnt 2 inches thick but when you shot a fish they would muddy it up for a second then the slightest of current wouldtake it away. the funny thing about this spot is that they were not just in the silt but on top of some rocks and thick at that. yet, they could not burry themselves becasue they were just laying on top of rocks but they were very camouflauged. enough said here is the pick i got this morning and will have some more that we got at the dock with all the fish. enjoy


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a bunch of flatties, good job.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

impressive. thanks for the details.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

What was the vis like?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dayum nice going.......ya know, i,d like to dive a few spots like that


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

10 to 15 ft at best


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

What times does the fishfry start lol.


----------

